

Team player – In search of a unicorn - d3v3r0
http://blog.alexdevero.com/team-player-in-search-of-a-unicorn/

======
RafaelB
It's worth looking at this from the flipside as well, new hires that are a bad
fit for the company can be insidious in the long term, and poison the company
culture. I'm a big fan of vetting potential applicants over a number of days
(if resources allow!) and seeing how they fit.

